# tanning a deer hide



## mlschafer5 (Nov 21, 2007)

I was wondering what is the best tanning solution to use for tanning a deer hide?


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

There are several, with todays synthetics, it's hard to goof up a tan, so that makes many of the modern tans "best". Now, all tans do dry stiff, if you want a soft tan you will have to "break" the leather as it dries. Any of the brush on tans work well, Knobloch makes a Liqua Tan, McKenzie Tan will work, or Krowtann will work, but needs a 3 to 4 day soak in that. Knoblocks Lutan is also a very good tan. Bruce Rittles EZ 100 makes great leather and is EZ to use. The EZ-100 would be my first choice.


----------

